# Deer corn price



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

this was the price at Kemah WalMart today 8/24


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

people should not buy corn at walmart , BUY at a local feed store near your lease!!!! think about it even if you pay a little more its probably still the cheapest part of your deer lease!! wally world killin the ma and pa store and you worry about saving 50cents on a bag of corn .


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

50 cents a bag adds up when you buy a pallet at a time


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Have all you want I buy mine at the feed store! No telling what warehouse thats been sitting in.


----------



## GalvestonWader (Aug 14, 2008)

Those are only 40 pound bags


----------



## brazman (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...just, wow. That'll show him for taking the time to post up a pic. Guess I'll learn his lesson too, and keep info to myself so I don't get a tongue lashing.


----------



## THUNDERSTORM (Feb 10, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE INFO/MY LOCAL FEED STORE WENT TO 40 LBS FOR 9;40 A BAG/AND THE ONE CLOSEST TO MY EAST TX LEASE WAS 10.99 FOR 50LBS/BOUGHT 15 BAGS AT ACADEMY LAST WEEK7;49 FOR 40LBS ILL HELP THE LOCALS BUT THATS THIRTY DOLLARS:texasflag


----------



## Buscadero (Oct 22, 2010)

Jumped here for $7.99 to $8.69 since saturday.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

8.29 for 50#@ buckees @ el campo


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

boatfeet said:


> people should not buy corn at walmart , BUY at a local feed store near your lease!!!! think about it even if you pay a little more its probably still the cheapest part of your deer lease!! wally world killin the ma and pa store and you worry about saving 50cents on a bag of corn .


*X2........:texasflag*


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*Checked with "Leupold Grains" in Nada, Tx., today.......*

*- $8.35.....per 50# bag*

*- $8.10.....(purchase 20 bags, or, more)*

*- Ton price.... $8.10 per bag*


----------



## subsea78 (Sep 12, 2007)

Fredricksburg feed store was 9.49 for 50lb bags this past weekend.


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

If the man wants to buy corn at wal mart, let him. I dont think that if people dont buy corn there it will put them out of business. Corn is corn whether it comes from a feed store, grain silo, or wal mart. 

On another note, i would rather get it local and not have to haul it however many hundreds of miles your lease is from home.

oh yeah, and the price, you either buy it or you dont. If it goes up, you will still buy it. If you cant afford the corn, you probably cant afford the lease or anything else.


----------



## letsgofishin (Sep 28, 2009)

*Last season I bought corn @ Walmart in Corpus!!!!!*



mike1970lee said:


> this was the price at Kemah WalMart today 8/24


Last season I bought a bunch of corn at the Walmart off Greenwood (I think that the street). Come to find out they had been storing it in the Garden Center and got it wet! It stunk like "heck" when I got to the lease and opened it! All it was good for was hog bait!! All because I was at WALLY WORD picking up a few things! I won't make that mistake again!!!
I wish that I never ever had to buy anything at WALLY WORLD again!
You folks that kept Walmart outta your towns were the SMART ONES!!
:texasflag


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

*I checked back with "Leupold", today. You can get Corn in bulk for $15.40 per 100lbs. (not cleaned)... You must have barrels, or some way to haul it. They said it was pretty-cleaned.*

*Their phone no#...979-758-3847*


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

$8.35? Jump on it... $8.10 for bulk even better! 

I haven't gotten below $8.75 this year - We bought a pallet (2k lbs) and $150 more than we did last year. Pinche corn!


----------



## mike1970lee (Jan 19, 2009)

boatfeet said:


> wally world killin the ma and pa store and you worry about saving 50cents on a bag of corn .


 You better not shop at Bass Pro, Academy,or Bucees if thats the case.


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

BOUGHT MINE AT WAL-MART FOR $7.88 FOR A 40LB BAG.THE CHEAPEST I HAVE FOUND IT ANYWHERE.


----------



## troutman1 (Mar 22, 2006)

$7.88 / 40 lbs = 0.197 cents per pound. 
0.197 cents x 50 lbs = $9.85

East Bernard has 50 lbs for $9.00. 
$9.00 / 50 lbs = 0.18 cents per pound.

Better deal than Walmart. Merchandising tricks of the trade.:cop:


----------



## yellowmouth2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Troutman1, you beat me to it.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

*Labor Day Special!*

Northside Feedstore in Victoria is running a special on Deer corn Sept 1-3 for $7.00 for 50 lb. bag, limit 3 tons, sounds like the best deal in Texas!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

troutman1 said:


> $7.88 / 40 lbs = 0.197 cents per pound.
> 0.197 cents x 50 lbs = $9.85
> 
> East Bernard has 50 lbs for $9.00.
> ...


Boy do we think alike... People shouldn't get confused by the cost, it's the cost per lb! :cheers:


----------



## troutman1 (Mar 22, 2006)

Yep.....when u are filling up 12 350# feeders you look past those 

"Good Deals / Low Prices" 

But if your only filling a 5 gallon bucket feeder.........oh well to each his own.

:cheers:


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

I'm paying $6 per 40 pound bag at Academy.


----------



## Gary J (May 21, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> I'm paying $6 per 40 pound bag at Academy.


Which Academy? I called the one in The Woodlands and also one in San Antonio and both were $8.49 per 40#, or $0.212 per pound, which equals $10.61 for a 50# bag. I payed $8.75 per 50# at Uvalde Producers two weeks ago.


----------



## tinman (Apr 13, 2005)

Dick's Sporting Goods here in DFW has it for $6.95/40 lb. sack. That is about the cheapest I have found it this year. It is pretty and clean too.

Tinman


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Go to Academy. Take 10 bags to the register. Show them Dick's ad for $7.98 a 40. They will match the price. Give them the Dick's coupon for $10 off a $50 purchase that is found in the TPWD Outdoor Annual. They will accept the coupon. You end up paying $6 each 10 40 pound bags.

You can thank me later. :mpd:


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

We buy 50,000# a year of 80/20 corn and mil low two truck loads and i have put out 18000# of protein so for this year. Thank the lord for a direct account with Purina. Don't think i want to try that at wally world or local feed store. The last time i picked up protein i payed 8.67 a 50# in may not to bad


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> We buy 50,000# a year of 80/20 corn and mil low two truck loads and i have put out 18000# of protein so for this year. Thank the lord for a direct account with Purina. Don't think i want to try that at wally world or local feed store. The last time i picked up protein i payed 8.67 a 50# in may not to bad


I dunno, I actually think that would be fun as all get out at Wally World. Can you imagine the confusion????? lol


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

hillbilly deluxe said:


> We buy 50,000# a year of 80/20 corn and mil low two truck loads and i have put out 18000# of protein so for this year. Thank the lord for a direct account with Purina. Don't think i want to try that at wally world or local feed store. The last time i picked up protein i payed 8.67 a 50# in may not to bad


If i was buying that much then im pretty dang sure I would not be worried about how much money it costs.


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

$9.25 per 50lb bag delivered and stacked in our corn barn in Fredericksburg.


----------



## hillbilly deluxe (Jun 7, 2007)

berto said:


> If i was buying that much then im pretty dang sure I would not be worried about how much money it costs.


Believe me when u buy that much u really want the best deal. 
Every penny counts. :cheers::cheers: But its to dam hot to fill feeder unless u do it at night thats what we have been doing.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I know every penny counts LOL 

We feed all year around this year, but turned the timers down to one sec to save corn.


----------

